# Which do you tend to prefer



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Which do you tend to prefer, breed-specific groups/ forums, or general groups/forums, and why?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

THIS FORUM!!!:thumb: LOL

No really!! This is the ONE that I am on ALL THE TIME.....I mean I go on the others and bug people about Just DOING IT...and how they are wrong about Border Collies being CRRRAZZZZY.....but THIS ONE.....THIS ONE Im friends with ya'll and I like most of ya'll quite well!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I tend to prefer general forums more than breed specific ones as well. All three of my breeds of choice (Boxers, Great Danes, and Pembroke Welsh Corgis) have too many heated topics involved such as tail docking and ear cropping and those debated turn nasty, quick. 
I also find that for Boxer and Dane forums in particular, they are obsessed with dog showing, and really place non show dogs and non show members as second rank citizens. It's REALLY annoying. I would NOT be welcome on a particular dane forum because of my pack of "mismarked" dogs. 
Plus, nutrition is my main interest with canines, and I cringe at the advice on other forums. 

DFC is my home on the web! That's for sure. 
PLUS, y'all don't SUCK so that helps. :tongue:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> *Plus, nutrition is my main interest with canines, and I cringe at the advice on other forums. *


THIS as well!!!! I cant go to the BC forum very often....as people mostly either feed *CRAP* or "raw"...meaning a little bit of meat/bone and a TON of veggies and fruit!!!GAAAAAAA!!! (HOWEVER...when we have the stack down perfectly I AM going to post my boys in the "this is what a healthy BC looks like" thread on one of them!LOL)



PuppyPaws said:


> PLUS, y'all don't SUCK so that helps. :tongue:


And this....that would be my main reason for sticking around here!HAHAHA


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't mind the Bull Terrier Yahoo groups forum, but it is a monitored group, so if you ask a question it has to be approved first. They all mostly feed raw, no veggies, and they don't talk too much about showing, but this group is so much more diverse, fun and homey.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

The baseline for most, if not all breeds are the same. I'm not locked into a specific breed, I just love dogs and we have 3 different types, an old english bulldog, an american bulldog and a beagle/cocker. Generic forums are, to me, far more useful. There are occasions where I can imagine a breed specific forum is good but normally you have people in a generic forum who can point you to a thread on a breed specific forum if necessary.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

doggoblin said:


> The baseline for most, if not all breeds are the same. I'm not locked into a specific breed, I just love dogs and we have 3 different types, an old english bulldog, an american bulldog and a beagle/cocker. Generic forums are, to me, far more useful. There are occasions where I can imagine a breed specific forum is good *but normally you have people in a generic forum who can point you to a thread on a breed specific forum if necessary*.


Unless your the only active member with your breed!!:tongue: 

(Naa....I didnt mind being the only BC Mommi...I rather like it in fact!LOL But now that Deb is here off and on its fun too!:thumb


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The Bull Terrier groups that i'm a part of, and the specific BT forums are very... Elitist... such as bloodline quality, body shape, "head shape" gets a lot of heated debates going.... people like myself that prefer the more terrier body shape and demeanor get flamed because it's not the SHOW look... even though we have no intentions on showing. :heh:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I chose the general forum, mainly because this is the only dog forum I frequent haha I really like it hear, and I love reading about the other breeds (though it is hazardous... I am now dying to have a great dane haha)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> The Bull Terrier groups that i'm a part of, and the specific BT forums are very... Elitist... such as bloodline quality, body shape, "head shape" gets a lot of heated debates going.... people like myself that prefer the more terrier body shape and demeanor get flamed because it's not the SHOW look... even though we have no intentions on showing. :heh:


You must stop going there and causing trouble, David! Lol I never enjoyed those two groups that I found, too much show talk!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I prefer nutrition and training forums. Don't care that much about breed.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I like breed specific, although I have to say I rarely visit the Doberman forums and I spend most of my time on two different "Pit Bull" breed type forums.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't get around much - only ever posted here. You're really not a bad bunch of buggers considering. 
I tried to join a cattle dog forum once, but they didn't approve my application. Arses.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Im not sure which I prefer, though the breed specific forum I am currently on, does not treat everyone as equals.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

All the dog forums I've been on have been pretty good on the nutrition front. But the training advice on breed specific forums makes me absolutely cringe. To be fair I've only joined a pit bull forum and a Shih Tzu forum, but both had an abundance of "hail the dog whisperer" types and I can't take it. So I prefer general dog forums.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I prefer general dog forums. Not only are they more interesting (a variety of breeds and people) but the breed-specific ones tend to be more elitist and snobby. I don't know why but that's how it often is .

HOWEVER, the Cocker Spaniel forum I'm on is great. They're very nice there and there isn't a huge focus on show-quality dogs. There are breeders and people who show on there but there are just as many people who rescue or just have a family pet . It's not as active as other forums I'm on (this can be another problem with breed-specific forums unless you like one of the most popular breeds) but I love seeing all of the cute Cockers.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> *All the dog forums I've been on have been pretty good on the nutrition front.* But the training advice on breed specific forums makes me absolutely cringe. To be fair I've only joined a pit bull forum and a Shih Tzu forum, but both had an abundance of "hail the dog whisperer" types and I can't take it. So I prefer general dog forums.


What forums are you on other then this one?? LOL 
Im on QUITE a few....and this is the ONLY one with a majority of smart people, the rest have a handful......but not nearly close to "pretty good"!LOL


----------



## destinoscelgo (Sep 6, 2011)

I spend most of my time on the Pit Bull type forum I belong to, since I feel like every breed of dog is different and I enjoy learning about all aspects of the breed. This thread is nutrition based though and since nutrition is an important part of every dogs life I expect to learn much more from here than anywhere else as it includes all breeds of dog


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, the forum I'm most active on is a Pit Bull forum, so I guess I would say I prefer breed specific. I joined here mainly for the raw feeding forum, and am a member on a couple other general forums, same user name everywhere so I'm not hard to find!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've been on pug forums, since they don't have corgi + whatever forums....

and i get so pissed off at these people that i don't care that bugsy dressed up in a thousand costumes in one day...

i want to know about health and nutrition and yes, fun, but not to the exclusion of what i think is important....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I like a general dog forum. I like to hear all about everyones type dogs and all, not just one breed of dog. I like the pics , comments about things in general and value honest opinions on a variety of subjects! Which in this forum, I do believe everyone does give their honest view of things! Oh, ok ,:wink:I just like it here and everything about it!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I like both, but lean towards the general...having a lab I like going to a place where there are alot of people who may have experience with isuues that say only a lab may have, flip side coming to a general forum seems open because it is not breed driven....not sure if I am making sense or not. But here there are breeders and humans who are owned by their dogs and not that that is not the case on a specific site becasue it is, but to me it seems way more laid back. When I ask a question here it is answered pretty dang fast and by several people. I like that. I like that it feels "homey" coming here....plus it is full of knowledgable raw feeders who for me make this forum a must  SO guess for me I am glad I have both.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I rarely post on the sheltie forum, but sometimes I go to an Italian greyhound forum.. I find they are very much of one opinion on everything, and that includes vaccinations, feeding etc. At first I wasn't made to feel welcome whatsoever but now although they don't really agree with what I post they don't harass me about it. That's the same as on the other general forum I'm on.. all the mods have one opinion and will fight to the bitter end if they think you're wrong. :heh: that's what I like about here.. there's kibble feeders, raw feeders, yearly vax'ers, no vax'ers.. we don't have a huge amount of people but what we do have is a big variance of people which makes this forum great, in my opinion.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Prefer general forums, this forum(lots to learn and people are fun and friendly) more than breed specific ones. Some of the rescue forum stuff gets depressing depending on my day, and the siberian forums are filled with feuds about the breed splits. Show folks don't like the working lines etc. We had such a lengthy feud on sled dog central about the Seppala Siberian vs. other lines and show lines. I have my beliefs and preferences regarding sibes but keep them to myself. Although I will admit to wanting a Seppala Siberian but there is feuding even within that group of folks due to percentage of Seppala in a pedigree.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I rarely post on the sheltie forum, but sometimes I go to an Italian greyhound forum.. I find they are very much of one opinion on everything, and that includes vaccinations, feeding etc. At first I wasn't made to feel welcome whatsoever but now although they don't really agree with what I post they don't harass me about it. *That's the same as on the other general forum I'm on*.. all the mods have one opinion and will fight to the bitter end if they think you're wrong. :heh: that's what I like about here.. there's kibble feeders, raw feeders, yearly vax'ers, no vax'ers.. we don't have a huge amount of people but what we do have is a big variance of people which makes this forum great, in my opinion.


HAHAHAHHAHAAHHHA........Ah ya gotta love FDM right!?!?!LOL


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I do like both but prefer general forums. I find it very difficult to find good dog related info on the maltese forums that I visit. If i want to talk about the latest, cutest, sweater I found, or talk about something adorable he's done, or share the latest and greatest in overpriced grooming tools, or talk about dog strollers and other things that try to make him seem like a human child-then they are great. Honestly I don't mean to be snarky about it but good god, my dog is a dog. Training advice, real input on dog foods...behavioral info-there are very few on the maltese forums that can help or give any feedback and I feel like I am much better off going to a general forum if I want help with real dog stuff.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't even know if there are Chow forums. I assume there probably are somewhere, along with Lhasa Apso and 'Shade-Rottenweiler' forums. But, this is the only one I've ever posted on. By the time I check DFC for new posts every morning, noon, afternoon, and evening....who has time for any other forum!!

I tried another dog nutrition group and a medical condition group but one was too restrictive and had to approve your posts, and the other one tried to convert me and I got banned...... so that was the end of that! I'll just stay here where it's safe.


----------

